# Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?



## Raubfisch Angler (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

habe jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen daß einige Ihre Stahlvorfächer selbst bauen.

Und es verschiedene möglichkeiten gibt sie  zu fixieren.

Ich würde mir auch gern die Vorfächer selbst machen und zwar mit den Quetschhülsen.

Also Quetschhülsen und Zange habe ich nur wo bekomme ich die Stahllitze her und was für eine nehmt Ihr???

Was kostet da die Meterware?

Habe bis heute meine S-Vorfäscher immer gekauft aber denk mal daß wenn man sie selbst herstellt etwas Kostengünstiger sind und zudem hat man im Winter dann auch ne Beschäftigung wenn man nicht raus kann oder will.


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Also ich kaufe mein Vorfach z.B MA-SO-CA 0,25 ca 6 kg  1x19 beim Händler 5m kosten so 6 Euro aber ich habe auch schon das Kevlar Vorfach gesehen ,der Meter so 1,30 Eur .

Macht sich wunderbar und man kann nur sparren


----------



## Laserbeak (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Komisch...
Stahlvorfachmaterial bekommt man da, wo man Quetschhülsen und Zange auch herbekommt.
Und Angelläden führen so etwas natürlich auch. Allerdings nicht in allen Stärken und von verschiedenen Herstellern.
Das differiert aber mit Sicherheit von Geschäft zu Geschäft.

Also...rein ind den Laden und losefragt !

|wavey:


----------



## arno (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Schau mal dort: www.thejigmaster.com

Billiger wirst Du das nicht bekommen.
Die Quallität ist sehr gut, ich hab das auch!


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hallo,

1 A Meterware, die dazu passenden Quetschhülsen und natürlich auch die Quetschhülsenzange (!) gibts zum Beispiel auch bei www.jerkbait.com . Flexonit hat mein Vertrauenshändler nicht liegen, und wegen 4 Meter in 2 Durchmessern bestellt der das auch nicht, leider. Manchmal hilft nur Onlineshop.

Gruß Tom


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Laserbeak schrieb:


> Komisch...
> Stahlvorfachmaterial bekommt man da, wo man Quetschhülsen und Zange auch herbekommt.
> Und Angelläden führen so etwas natürlich auch. Allerdings nicht in allen Stärken und von verschiedenen Herstellern.
> Das differiert aber mit Sicherheit von Geschäft zu Geschäft.
> ...



Komisch und ich bekam im Geschäft nicht die Zange.
Die habe ich mir in einen anderen größeren Shop gekauft.
Ich bin dafür das die Shops das komplett verkaufen sollten.
Und nicht nur einzelne Sachen.Was nützt mir z.B das Material ohne Zang #c


----------



## Ocrem (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich find das Cannelle Multi Flex recht günstig
20m für 6.95 zb. bei as-tackle


----------



## Hansen (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Ich nehme immer Flexiwire Ultra von Exori, hatte ich bisher noch nie Probleme mit - höchstens, dass ich für diverse Kumpel auch noch Vorfächer machen muss...


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Muß jetzt mal dumm fragen geht auch eine Quetschzange und Hülsen wo man für die Elektrik nimmt???

Deswegen hab ich ja auch gefragt wo es Material gibt. *g*


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

also als Zange würde ich lieber eine direkt für Vorfächer nehmen.
Ich z.B habe diese

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p8167_QUETSCHH-LSENZANGE.html

es gibt zwar auch im Baumarkt welche aber die kosten sehr viel


----------



## hsobolewski (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Mal eine Frage. Welche Qualität willst du eigendlich. 49 fädrig, 19 Fädrig 9 Fädrig oder 7 Fädrig.
Um so mehr an Faden um so teurer werden sie. Hat aber auch einen Vorteil wenn man z.Beispiel wie ich ausnahmmslos 19 fädrige Stahlvorfächer verwende. Sie ringeln sich nicht so schnell wie das 49 fädige und haben aber schon alle Vorteile wie z.B. das man sie ohne jeglichen Probleme Knoten kann. Ich binde mir die Zandervorfächer mit einem 0,20mm Stahlvorfachmaterial mit 6kg. Und das auch auf einen Plättchenhaken. Als Knoten sollte man einen verwenden den man nicht nach Oben anzieht sondern mit dem kurzen Ende anzieht.
Die Preise bei 10m eines 0,25mm/9kg Stahlvorfachmaterial 19 fädrig liegt bei ca. 5-6€. Ich verwende eine 100m Spule und diese kostet ca. 45€


----------



## Sholar (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich hab von meinem Händler den Tipp bekommen 7 adriges oder fädriges Stahlvorfach zu benutzen! Allerdings nicht mit der Zange sonderneiner andren Technik! Das Material oder eher die Firma heisst glaube ich true line oder so! 20metter für ca 9 euronen! Mann soll das machen indem man durch den karabiner 2 mal das Vorfach zieht, dann an das Ende eine Arterienzange oder ähnliches schweres dran macht, was aber auf jeden FALL SICHER FEST hält. dann den schweren gegenstand ums vorfach wirbeln, dies mit schwung! dadurch dreht sich das stahlvorfach quasi um sich selber und soll fest sein!?

Ich habe es gestern 3 mal ausprobiert war aber irgendwie nicht überzeugt von meinen eigenen Stahlvorfächern! benutzt diese variante noch jm.?
Habt ihr Erfharungen dazu?

Mfg SHolar


----------



## Ocrem (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

wie sich das so anhört meinst du twizzeln
http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/twizzeln.htm

habe ich noch nicht selbst probiert aber soll wohl ganz gut gehn


----------



## Sholar (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

genau das meine ich!!!!

danke für den richtigen begriff! Das Problem an der Sache ist es twittelt oder dreht sich immer schief um die eigene achse dabei wirbel ich glechimässig und gerade und halte es gerade und irgendwie sieht es nicht sauber aus!!! Halten tat auhc eins was leider vieeeeeeeeeel zu kurz geworden ist. Ich habs aus Probegründen mit einer seite in einen Schraubstock geklemmt andre Seite Kobi Zange genommen und so fest dran gezogen wie ich nur konnte, aber irgendwie bekomm ich das noch nicht sauber hin!!! Ich werds die Tage wohl nochmal probieren müssen!!!Schon irgendwie schwer das ganze aba mein händler sagt es sei das beste was es gibt....... mal sehen, ich glaube wenn ich damit meinen ersten hecht gelandet habe vertraue ich dem ganzen!!! Hoffentlich......


----------



## Sholar (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

sry wegen noch nem Posting aber diese Sätze verstehe ich nicht ganz:

Jetzt nimmt man den Twizzle-Stick (oder eine Häkelnadel) und hängt die Öse des Wirbels ein. Jetzt mit der anderen Hand das Vorfach stramm halten und das kurze Ende im Winkel von 90° zum strammen Ende fest zwischen zwei Finger pressen. Dann dreht man mit dem Twizzle-Stick den Wirbel und damit das Vorfach. Dadurch wird das kurze ausgeglühte Ende fest um das Vorfach gewickelt.

kann mir die mal jm. bitte mit anderen Worten erklären!? Schiebe ich die Nadel durch die Öse! und dadurhc das sich die Öse vom rest des karabiners den ich festahlte dreht, dreht sich das Stück um das Vorfach!?richtig verstanden?


----------



## Drillinge (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Ocrem schrieb:


> wie sich das so anhört meinst du twizzeln
> http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/twizzeln.htm
> 
> habe ich noch nicht selbst probiert aber soll wohl ganz gut gehn


 

Absolut genial ,ich sehe da ja ungeahnte möglichkeiten.#6


----------



## Drillinge (18. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Sholar schrieb:


> sry wegen noch nem Posting aber diese Sätze verstehe ich nicht ganz:
> 
> Jetzt nimmt man den Twizzle-Stick (oder eine Häkelnadel) und hängt die Öse des Wirbels ein. Jetzt mit der anderen Hand das Vorfach stramm halten und das kurze Ende im Winkel von 90° zum strammen Ende fest zwischen zwei Finger pressen. Dann dreht man mit dem Twizzle-Stick den Wirbel und damit das Vorfach. Dadurch wird das kurze ausgeglühte Ende fest um das Vorfach gewickelt.
> 
> kann mir die mal jm. bitte mit anderen Worten erklären!? Schiebe ich die Nadel durch die Öse! und dadurhc das sich die Öse vom rest des karabiners den ich festahlte dreht, dreht sich das Stück um das Vorfach!?richtig verstanden?


 

Schau dir bitte in ruhe die bilder dazu an 

Kommst nach etwa 10 sec selbst drauf. 

Vertrau mir ,ist ganz einfach.:m


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Also ich denke mal würde verschiedene Qualitäten mal testen.

Mh das mit dem Twizzeln sieht ja mal interesant aus und relativ einfach.

Glaube da Fahr ich heute mittag mal zu meinem Angelladen und hol mir Material und teste mal.


Danke schon mal an alle, und hoffe daß vieleicht noch der eine oder andere Tip dazu kommt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Zusätzlich zum gedrehten Ende mache ich noch Schrumpfschlauch rauf - da geht garantiert nichts mehr auf :m

Ich hab noch nie Quetschhülsen benutzt, sondern immer "gedreht".

Gruß

Rico


----------



## Maik W. (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Ich mach das auch mit dem Twizzle- Stick. Geht ratzfatz und hält bombenfest. Dafür nehme ich Standard- Sevenstrand. Wenn mans drauf hat, erhält man eine schöne Wicklung mit sauber nebeneinanderliegenden Windungen.

Vorteil: Ich kanns auch mal schnell "vor Ort" basteln, wenn mal eins bei nem Hänger abgerissen ist, und ich sonst keine fertigen mehr habe. Bei der Quetschmethode muß ich immer das ganze Geraffel mitschlüren.

So gute Stahlvorfächer hatte ich vorher nie.

Den Twizzlestick kann man auch gut selbst bauen.

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## Sholar (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Drillinge schrieb:


> Schau dir bitte in ruhe die bilder dazu an
> 
> Kommst nach etwa 10 sec selbst drauf.
> 
> Vertrau mir ,ist ganz einfach.:m




sry aber genau das is das Problem 

ich schaus mir grade zum 5ten mal länger wie 1 min an und komme nicht drauf! ich denke ebstimmt nur falsch oder zu kompliziert!?


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Im Grunde ganz einfach:

Den Swizzelstock (oder wie auch immer) hakst du in das eingebundene Öhr vom Haken/Wirbel ein, drückst mit Daumen und Zeigefinger der anderen Hand das kurze Ende des Stahls (das, was du vorher angeglüht hast) an das Lange Ende (was am Ende das eigentliche Vorfach werden soll) und drehst mit dem Swizzelstock solange, bis sich das kurze Ende sauber um das lange Ende rumgewickelt hat - du verdrallst also das kurze Ende um das lange.

Fertig 

Und nach ein bisschen üben und mit ein wenig Fingerspitzengefühl bekommst du dann eine saubere und gleichmäßig enge Windung hin.

Ich schiebe wie gesagt noch ein Stückel durchsichtiges Schrumpfschlauch auf die Windung, mach das Schläuchlein warm und fixiere die Windungen somit bommenfest.

Alles in allem ist so ein Vorfach in 10 Minuten erledigt


----------



## spin-paule (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hi Leute,
wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann ist die Schlaufe bereits die tragende Verbindung. Das "Twizzeln" ist praktisch nur das Aufwickeln des ausgeglühten Drahtes. 
Wenn das so ist, dann müsste es doch eigentlich auch funktionieren, wenn man anstatt der Häkelnadel einfach einen dünnen Nagel in die Öse des Wirbels steckt und damit das Drahtende um die Haupschnur wickelt, oder?
http://img104.*ih.us/img104/7154/tweezlexg7.png

Ich höre hier zum ersten Mal von dieser Methode und bin "vorsichtig" begeistert und werde bei nächster Gelegenheit das _Twisseln_ mal testen.
Gruß#h ,
Spin-Paule


----------



## Maik W. (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Ja, so könnte man das auch machen.

Allerdings glühe ich Sevenstrand nie aus. Ich wickle das schon immer so auf, das hält bombig.

Ich habe ein solches Stahlvorfach bisher nicht durchbekommen.....

Grüße,

Maik


----------



## wolkenkrieger (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

@Spin-Paule

Meine ersten Gehversuche hab ich auch mit einer durchgeschobenen Nadel gemacht. Zwecks der besseren Handhabung, hab ich mir dann aber doch so ein Stick/Stock/Tüdelidü  selbst gebastelt.


----------



## spin-paule (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Spin-Paule
> 
> Meine ersten Gehversuche hab ich auch mit einer durchgeschobenen Nadel gemacht. Zwecks der besseren Handhabung, hab ich mir dann aber doch so ein Stick/Stock/Tüdelidü  selbst gebastelt.



Ja, praktischer wird das twizzle-tüdel-Ding wohl sein|supergri


----------



## Sholar (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

danke nun hab ich es gerafft mit dem fizzel twizzel teil


----------



## Tommi-Engel (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Ich benutze gar kein Stick. Ich wickle das ausgeglühte Ende mit Daumen und Zeigefinger um das Stahlvorfach.Ausserdem kommt noch ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf, und dann noch Schrumpfschlauch. Es ist auch nicht unbedingt nötig erst einen Wirbel einzuschlaufen, ich mache so auch einfachen Schlaufen.
Bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Hecht verloren. (Zumindest nicht durch Reissen vom Stahlvorfach.)

Mit Quetschhülsen habe ich allerdings eher schlechte Erfahrungen.

Gruss
Tommi


----------



## arno (19. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Moin!
Ich benutze nur Öhrhaken und knote auch nur.
Hat mir noch keine Probleme gemacht.
Eher die Sache mit den Quetschhülsen!
Ich ziehe das Vorfach einmal durch das Öhr und dann wickel ich das 10 Mal um die Achse, ganz oben am Öhr, einfach stramm halten und wickeln.
Dann nochmal zurück durchs Öhr und festziehen.
Am anderen Ende des Vorfachs mache ich nen doppelten Schlaufenknoten und gut ist!
Achso, wenn ich Köfi benutzte, nehme ich nur Einzelhaken!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

So,
hab mir gestern 7x7 Edelstahllitze gekauft und in der Nachtschicht einTwizzle Dingsboms gebasstelt.

Heute mittag geht es mal an Testen.

Bin mal gespannt und versuch mal von meinen ersten Versuchen Pics rein zu stellen.

Also das ausgeglühte Stück darf nicht am Wirbel oder Karabiner anligen sonder nur an der Hauptlitze.
Sonst würde ja die Tragkraft drunter leiden.


----------



## Sholar (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

hab mir ma eins selebr gemacht grade und wollte eureo Meinung dazu hören! belastungstest war oke!

hier mal 2 Fotos von dem Teil:

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/2654/p1010015vk5.th.jpg

http://img151.*ih.us/img151/8139/dsc00036ak1.th.jpg

oke oder nicht oke is hier die Frage!?


danke.......


Mfg Sholar


----------



## TomK (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Servus, 

du musst das abstehende Ende möglichst im 90° Winkel halten und dann drehen. Die Windungen sind dann näher zusammen und werden dann nicht so lang.

PS: Ich würde andere Wirbel bzw. nur Karabiner verwenden. Die Karabiner die du verwendet hast biegen schnell auf.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hi,

bin gerade fertig geworden.

Also bis man den Knoten dort hat wo er hinsoll dauert bei mir zur zeit noch etwas, aber dann das Tiwizzle ist ja simpel.
Bin mit meinem ersten vorfach echt zufrieden, am We gleich mal testen bevor ich weiter machen.
Vielleicht muß ich da noch was verbessern und es wär ja doff wenn ich bei mehreren Vorfächern den gleiche fehler machen würde.

Würde Euch auch gern mal ein Pic reinstellen nur weis noch nicht so genau wie.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

@ Sholar

kann das sein daß du den Knoten am anfang vergessen hast und nur die Litze gegeneinander verdreht hast?


----------



## Sholar (20. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

du meinst den knoten in dem ich die spitze eher ende des stahlvorfaches 2 mal durch die öse mache? habe ich getan.......


----------



## grintz (21. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

So Leute ich klinke mich hier auch mal ein ! Bin auch vor kurzem unter die ,,Stahlvorfachselbstbastler,, gegangen !
Ich glaube das mit dem Twizzeln habe soweit schon geschnackelt, allerdings wäre es super wenn mal jemand ne bebilderte Beschreibung hochladen könnte !


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (22. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Auf der ersten Seite ist eine beschreibung wo auch 3-4 Bilder dabei sind.
Also ich hab das nach dieser anleitung gemacht und fand sie schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## taxel (22. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hi,

ich versteh gar nicht, was da so schwer ist, mit dem verdrehen. Ich habe so eine Arterienklemme, die bei zudrücken einrastet. Mehr braucht man nicht. Und so geht es: 

1. Ich ich fädle den Wirbel / Karabiner wie in dem Link (http://www.angeln.de/praxis/gewusst-wie/twizzeln.htm) gezeigt auf und ziehe die Schlaufe straff. 
2. Dann klemme ich die Arterienklemme auf das Ende des Stahlvorfaches, so das sie einrastet. 
3. Jetzt Wirbel / Karbiner auf der einen und die Spule des Stahlvorfaches auf der anderen Seite fassen und stramm ziehen. 
4. So halten und die Arterienklemme um das Vorfach schleudern. Dabei legt sich das Vorfach in engen Windungen gleich neben Karabiner / Wirbel. 
5. Fertig.

Das ganze dauert für ein komplettes Vorfach vielleicht drei Minuten. Da muss mann nix ausglühen, kleben, mit Schrumpfschlauch überziehen. Hält bombenfest und die Verbindung ist klitzeklein.

Auch ja: Ich verwende seven strand. Damit bin ich so zufrieden, dass ich in zehn Jahren noch nix anderes probiert habe.

Gruß

Axel


----------



## Sholar (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

@taxel so hats mir mein Händler auch erklärt! aber irgendwie werden bei mir die gewirbelten windungen ******** so das ichs doch lieber mit dem dingsda bumsda mache


----------



## Sholar (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

@taxel so hats mir mein Händler auch erklärt! aber irgendwie werden bei mir die gewirbelten windungen ******** so das ichs doch lieber mit dem dingsda bumsda mache


----------



## frankie77 (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

wieso nemmt ihr keine Hülsen?


----------



## Sholar (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich nehme sie nicht weil ich viele schlechte erlebnisse über sie gehört/gelesen habe und viel mehr wegen dem gewicht! Ich fische manchmal mit super feinen Wobblern die Forellengrösse haben, wenn ich nur ein paar Döble was ärgern will oder die barsche bei uns die leider nicht so gross sind, von daher macht das bei schwimmenden Wobblern viel aus ob da Hülsen sind oder nicht.


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Mal ein ganz anderer Tipp !!!
Ich baue mir meine Stahlvorfächer grundsätzlich aus Gitarrensaiten. Die habén dann einen ganz geringen Durchmesser, sind äußerst zugfest und werden lediglich durch die Karabinerschlaufe gezogen und eingedreht. Das hält bombensicher !!! - und ist äußerst preiswert. Bitte im Geschäft nach der dünnsten Stahlsaite (E-Saite) einer Westerngitarre fragen. Merke:   Da ist Musik drin ... oder: Angeln mit Musik !!
Burkhard


----------



## Sholar (23. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

lol Gleissberg das is krass und habe ich noch nie gehört!!!!


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (25. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

So, war heute am Wasser.
Das Vorfach hält so einiges aus habe ich gemerkt.

Hatte einige Hänger und habe alles zurück bekommen.  

Fische hatte ich jedoch keine am Haken :-(


----------



## Maik W. (25. September 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> Fische hatte ich jedoch keine am *Hacken* :-(



*HAKEN*, Leute, es heisst immer noch *HAKEN*....:g


----------



## Sholar (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ne Frage ich hab heir ab und zu gelesen das die Leute durchsichtigen Schrumpfschlauch benutzen, heir bekomme ich aber leider nirgends welchen der so dünn ist , das er geignet wäre!!!!

nun meine Frage kann ich auch schwarzen benutzen ohne das es das Beissverhalten beeinträchtigt?


----------



## butje_hh (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

  Hi zusammen.
Hm soviel aufwand? Ich benutze seit ich angle 49Fädige Stahlseide, die ist extrem weich, weicher noch als die meisten monofilen Schnüre. Der größte Vorteil für mich liegt aber daran das ich weder twizzeln , zizzeln, quetschen, brennen oder kleben muß. Gutes Material kannst Du knoten wie eine Monoschnur und man kann sich mal eben schnell am Wasser ein neues Vorfach basteln, denn Zange zum Zuziehen der Knoten und abschneiden des materials hat man ohnehin dabei. Achso.. ich verwende Stahlvorfächern von ca 70cm länge, wenn man bedenkt das ein Hecht ungefähr 70% seiner eigenen Körperlänge schlucken kann, ist mir alles was kürzer ist ein Risiko. Da in meinem Lieblingsgewässer jedes Jahr auch Klopper von 20-25 Pfund gefangen werden und ich mit totem Köfi angle, gehe ich kein Risiko ein.
Du kannst ja mal in einem Dentallabor nach Stahlseide fragen, daher kommt das Zeug ursprünglich auch.


----------



## holle (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Gleissberg schrieb:


> Mal ein ganz anderer Tipp !!!
> Ich baue mir meine Stahlvorfächer grundsätzlich aus Gitarrensaiten. Die habén dann einen ganz geringen Durchmesser, sind äußerst zugfest und werden lediglich durch die Karabinerschlaufe gezogen und eingedreht. Das hält bombensicher !!! - und ist äußerst preiswert. Bitte im Geschäft nach der dünnsten Stahlsaite (E-Saite) einer Westerngitarre fragen. Merke:   Da ist Musik drin ... oder: Angeln mit Musik !!
> Burkhard



ist eher nicht zu empfehlen. habe ich vor jahren probiert...
1. rosten die saiten und 
2. ist es ein einziger strang, also nicht flexibel genug. eher wie eine spinnstange.
3. reagieren gitarrensaiten empfindlich auf knicke und brechen dort gern. 
4. ist der preis auch nicht gerade günstig.


ps: >   http://www.barschalarm.de/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=804


----------



## grintz (1. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hey Holle danke für den Link genau so was hab ich gesucht#6 !


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Muß jetzt mal fragen von was Ihr Zandervorfächer Biden würdet.

Hatte am Montag nacht einen ca 70 cm großen Zander an der Leine, der es jedoch geschafft hat ein System von sage und schreibe 60 cm kompelt zu schlucken und dadurch die Hauptschnur regel recht auf gescheurt hatte.
Als ich nach dem Kescher griff riss dann die Schnur und der Parachtkerl war weg.

Also was für ein Metermaterial empfehlt Ihr???


----------



## arno (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich würd dann mal zu keflar greifen.
reines keflarvorfach.
hat ein kollege auch und ist best mit zufrieden.
ich habs auch schon in der hand gehabt, äußerst weich das zeugs.
( ich bin mir der zweideutigkeit bewust, also keine ferkelverhander einschalten)
werd ich mir auch mal holen.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

OK,

Freitag wird dann erst mal schön eingekauft und dann ans Wasser.

Ich will den Burschen von Montagnacht.


----------



## holle (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> Hatte am Montag nacht einen ca 70 cm großen Zander an der Leine, der es jedoch geschafft hat ein System von sage und schreibe 60 cm kompelt zu schlucken



wow! da hat er den köder ja bis zum a...loch inhaliert  scherz

einerseits kevlar oder halt auch normale geflochtene in angepasster stärke und farbe. andererseits ist flexonit (7x7 stahlvorfach) auch schön dünn und weich.

drück dir die daumen dass du den brummer fängst!!!


----------



## butje_hh (4. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

 *  Mein Tip weiterhin 7x7, das ist sooo weich da schrckt man keinen Zander und wenn ein Hecht rangeht( ist ja wirklich nicht selten) macht das auch nichts. und wie shcon getipt.. auch hier min 70cm.
Petri*


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

wenn hechte im gewässer sind, sollte man eh mit stahl angeln.

butje hh: ich hab nur das 1mal 7 und das ist genau so weich wie 7mal7 , lässt sich also auch super knoten.
7mal7 muss ich auch sagen, das ich das überhaupt nicht gut finde, zumindest die nicht, die ich ausprobiert habe.
die ribbeln sich bei mir immer lose, obwohl ich an den enden immer das feuerzeug zum ausglühen drannhalte.
ich habe echt lange gebraucht, bis ich das passende gefunden habe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal sowas wie mit Minispinnstangen oder einer Verstärkung vorne probiert, also ein mehrgliedriges Vorfach?
Problem ist: Überschlagende Wobbler verknicken bevorzugt mit ihrem vorderen Drilling das Stahlvorfach und beschädigen dieses auch dort, also gleich so 2-3cm hinter der Öse. 
Dort gehen sie alle zuerst kaputt, dort kommt der Nerv  |gr: |rolleyes mit dem Verhaken zustande. Wäre es eine sinnvolle Sache das sowas wie eine Minispinnstange vorzuschalten, hat das schon mal jemand probiert?


----------



## butje_hh (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

 * @arno Es gibt von UHU eine Knetmasse die  nach einiger Zeit durchhärtet, ist eine Reparaturpaste, sollte helfen, naja oder halt wie schon von einigen empfohlen ein Stück Schlauch. Bei mir ribbelt das nicht auf, hab da vor Jahren mal eine Spule gekauft, war sehr teuer. Ich denke auch da wird es Unterschiede geben

@ANgelDet .. Vieleicht hilft es ja diese Paste über ein paar cm zu streichen dann ist ein Stück hart wie ein Draht und man bracuht keine extra Wirbel oder Knoten usw.*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Die Powerknete kannst knicken! So dünn, wie man die da braucht, bekommt man die nicht hin und wenn doch, isses nicht mehr stabil genug.

Ansonsten ist die wirklich für alles zu gebrauchen - im Haus und Garten fast mein "Lieblingswerkzeug" 

Schrumpfschlauch bekommt man übrigens extrem billig bei Conrad oder eben im örtlichen Baumarkt.

Bei Conrad im Pack und im Baumarkt meist sogar als Meterware.

Gruß

Rico


----------



## butje_hh (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

 *  @Wolkenkrieger .. Ich hab mit der Knete auch schon ein Loch in einem Spülbecken geflickt, hält seit 2 Jahren *gg ist echt ein Hammer das Zeug.  Meinst nicht das das Zeug hart genug wird? ich meine die Reparaturmasse nicht die Knetklebe so ähnlich wie Flüssigmetall nur eben Knete in Grau*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Wenn du das Zeug meinst, was aussen grau und inne weis ist, welches man erst durchkneten muss, bis es weis wird und dann nach 15 Minuten knochenhart wird, dann reden wir vom selben.

Dass das zeug hält, sehe ich an meinem Rasenmäher - da habe ich die komplette Motorhalterung mit nachmodeliert, nachdem ich mir die originale Plastikausführung bei einer Wurzel komplett zerschossen habe.

ABER: um eine gewisse Stabilität hinzubekommen, braucht man eine Mindestmaterialmenge bzw. Wandstärke. Ansonste wird das auf Dauer nix (habs probiert).

Und eben diese Mindeststärke würde am Vorfach zuviel sein - es geht ja darum, den "Klumpen" Quetschhülse durch was filigraneres zu ersetzen.

Ausserdem wird das Zeug leuchtend weiß unter Wasser - ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das grad bei zander & Co. nicht wirklich vertrauen aufbauen würde...

Gruß

Rico


----------



## butje_hh (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

 *  Jupp. genau das Zeuchs meine ich.
Hab das noch nie dünn benutzt.
und wegen weiß, naja die Verchromte Hülse ist da wohl auch nicht unauffällig *gg
Schade ich hätte gedacht das wäre etwas gegen das aufribbeln oder um das Vorfach zu versteifen.
dann vieleicht flüssig Metall?
oder eben der gute alte Schrumpfschlauch, am Wasser hab ich dann ein Problem, ich habe kein Feuerzeug dabei 
*


----------



## Sholar (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



butje_hh schrieb:


> *  Jupp. genau das Zeuchs meine ich.
> Hab das noch nie dünn benutzt.
> und wegen weiß, naja die Verchromte Hülse ist da wohl auch nicht unauffällig *gg
> Schade ich hätte gedacht das wäre etwas gegen das aufribbeln oder um das Vorfach zu versteifen.
> ...



eins innen rucksck packen das dürfte ja das kleinste Problem sein oder?

mfg......


----------



## arno (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

butje hh

also, das wäre mir zu kompliziert.
ich will ja angeln und nicht basteln.

aber das vorfach das ich jetzt benutze hat diese probleme ja nicht.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (5. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

So habe zwei schöne Vorfächer von knapp 1 m gebunden.

Das eine aus Kevla, das andere aus 7x7 Edelstahl.

Habe an beide Vorfächer einen Einzel und einen Drilling gebunden, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob es klappt.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (6. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Man muss ja auch nicht zwingend Schrumpfschlauch nehmen.

Mein erster Versuch wurde erfolgreich mit einem Posenring aus Silikon gemacht.

Und noch billiger gehts ja wohl nicht! Ich hab eine Tüte mit 300 Stk. für'n paar Pfennige bei Moritz geschossen.

Wenn die nicht so quietschebund wären, wären die meine erste Wahl.

Obwohl ... so schwulrosa als Quetschhülse ... 

Nee, aber mal im Ernst: den Schrumpfschlauch nehme ich auch nur, weil ich von dem Zeug Massen rumliegen habe. Silikonschlauch tuts auch. Zur Not halt Posenringe. Oder Luftschlauch aus dem Baumarkt - den gibts auch in exorbitant kleinen Größen zu schnuckeligen Meterpreisen.

Da kann man seiner Fantasie ja freien Lauf lassen. In solch einem Fantasiewahn hab ich sogar schon Nagelhärter von Frauchen probiert - klappt zur Not auch recht passabel.

Wie sagt man so schön? Versuch macht kluch...

In dem Sinne

fröhliches Tüfteln und gute Nacht 

Rico


----------



## butje_hh (7. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

*@Sholar. ?????????? schau Dir mal den Smile genauer an .. der hat auf einem Augen ein unruhiges Zwinkern... *g*

*@ Arno.. zu kompliziert? Vorfach knoten und dann etwas Paste über die Enden schmieren und feddich ist Dir zu kompliziert? *gg*
*Naja ich hab ja nicht gefragt sondern auf eibe Frage verschiedene Lösungen zu finden und hat sich erledigt wie Roco schon erwähnt hat.*
*Ich brauche weder quetschen, zizzeln, kleben oder schrumpfen. Ich knote einfach und fertig ond ob da nun 2 mm vom Knoten abstehen oder nicht .. naja das kann ich verschmerzen*
*@Rico .. da macht man sich soviel Gedanken darüber und dann ziehen manche extra ne bunt Perle dauf um den Reiz zu erhöhen und wir machen uns nen Kopp wie man den Knoten nicht sieht.. schwulrosa..lach mir nen Ast*


----------



## Promachos (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hallo!

Hab mal ne Frage zu Stahlvorfach mit Quetschhülsen.
Wie oft zieht ihr das Vorfach durch die Hülse: zweimal (einmal durch, dann Haken oder JKarabiner drauf, dann wieder zurück) oder dreimal (wie vorhin, nur am Schluß nochmal durch - angeblich wegen besserer Haltbarkeit)?

Gruß und Dank für Antworten
Promachos


----------



## Sholar (11. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

@butje: axo sag das doch direkt   ;D

kann ich denn nun auhc schwarzen Schrumpfschlauch verwenden oder ist durchsichtiger besser????

Mfg Sholar


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

*@ Arno.. zu kompliziert? Vorfach knoten und dann etwas Paste über die Enden schmieren und feddich ist Dir zu kompliziert? *gg*
[

Das ist es ja was ich meine.
Ich knote nur und gut ist die Sache.:m


----------



## Baddy89 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Vorhin habe ich nen Hecht im Drill verloren 
Durch selbst gebautes Vorfach.

Das ist in zweifacher Sicht schade.

Zum einen für mich, zum einen für den Hecht, der hat den Gufi jetzt im Maul , Vorfach habe ich.

Die Quetschhülse hat net gehalten und dann ging das auf.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich die richtig quetsche?? 

Habe diesen Flexistahl (Fluocarbon heißt der glaube ich), den die Jerkbaitangler bevorzugen, fädle den durch ne Quetschhülse und wieder zurück und drück dann mit der Quetschhülsenzange zusammen.

Gibt es beim Zusammendrücken was zu beachten oder was mache ich falsch?

Der Stahl lässt sich fast immer, bei den ersten 1, 2 Versuchen mit der Hand aus der Hülse ziehen. Erst nach mehrfachem Drücken wird die Hülse einigermaßen eng.

Hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine, so will ich nie wieder angeln.


----------



## arno (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Aus diesen Grund benutzer ich keine Quetschhülsen.


----------



## Baddy89 (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



arno schrieb:


> Aus diesen Grund benutzer ich keine Quetschhülsen.



Hmm, aber bei anderen klappt es doch auch. Muss es doch ne Möglichkeit geben, die Teile fest zu machen. Nutzt ein Tropfen Sekundenkleber,was?


----------



## arno (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Um so einfacher alles gestrickt ist um so effektiver ist es.
Jede Zutat kann eventuell eine Zutat zuviel sein.
Weis ich ob die Klemmhülse fehlerfrei ist, oder die Zange die diese quetscht?
Weis ich ob der Kleber wirklich alles klebt oder das Material nicht angreift?
Weis ich ob der Drilling an der Lötstelle auch hält?

Schau mal am Wasser einen sogenannten Profiangler zu, der wird zwar teures und ausgewogenes Gerät haben, aber immer schön übersichtlich und nichts überflüssiges.
Ich zumindest staune immer, wenn ich bei uns einigen Leuten aus dem Verein über die Schulter schaue.
Es sind meisten die gleichen die beim Gemeinschaftsangeln die meisten Fische haben.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Lass die Quetschhülsen weg, versuch mal zu binden.

Ich bin selbst über meine Vorfächer sprachlos.

Habe einige hänger gehabt und das einigste was nach gegeben hatt war der Drilling und einmal die Fireline.  *g*


----------



## Case (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Baddy89 schrieb:


> Vorhin habe ich nen Hecht im Drill verloren
> Durch selbst gebautes Vorfach.
> 
> Das ist in zweifacher Sicht schade.
> ...




Mach doch einfach einen Knoten an's Ende des Stahlvorfachs. Sh. Bild. Den zieht's Dir nicht durch die Quetschhülse. Zum Quetschen verwende ich eine ganz normale Kombizange. Hält einwandfrei.

Case


----------



## Dorschi (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Ich bin glaube ich zu blöd für das Twizzeln! Schlauft Ihr den Wirbel nur noch in den Bogen ein, den Ihr gelegt habt, oder wie funzt der Knoten? Wird aus dem Bild nicht ganz deutlich.
Baddy es kann auch sein, daß Du schei* Quetschhülsen erwischt hast! Da gibt es hahnebüchene Unterschiede. Manche lassen sich auch schlecht zusammenquetschen.
Man sollte vor dem Kauf auch mal dei Ränder der Hülsen prüfen.
Wenn die nicht glatt sind, sondern Grate aufweisen, baust Du Dir da eine schöne Sollbruchstelle.


----------



## Fr33 (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

servus

also ich quetsche meine vorfächer allesammt und bisher ist noch nie was ander quetschhüle kaputt gegangen....

allerdings hab ich da so meine eigene technik.... ich erläutere es mal:

Bei Case ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Quetschhülse recht groß ist. zwar lässt sich dadurch das Vorfach gut durchziehn. ich jedoch verwende meist die kleinsten hülsen 1mm-1,4mm. Dadurch haben die 2 stahlfäden eine entgegen gesetzte zugkraft und halten, nach dem Quetschen bombenfest.

beim Quetschen ist aus ner notlösung ein dauerlösung geworden. Ich quetsche meine vorfacher nicht mit ner kombi- oder hülsenzange sondern mit nem kleinen seitenschneider. Ist bisher nie aufgegangen oder sonst was. Mit nem seitenschneider kann man auch gut die Quetschhülsen mit " druckpunkten" sichern..... 4 druckpunkte sind aber mehr als ausreichend.......... wer ers ganz sicher will, sollte die quetschungen um 90° immer abwechselnd versetzten......... wichtig ist aber dabei das gefühl dafür zu bekommen wie fest man drücken kann ^^ sonst schneidet man alles durch..... ist aber ne sache der übung.....

Wichtig. immer 1mm platz zum rand der quetschhülse lassen. somit spreizt sich die hülse etwas an den rändern und das material kommt keine eventuellenkanten ab.......


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (14. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hi Dorschi,

also ich mach einen " Doppelten Ankerstich " also Knoten.
OK der Knoten ist von der Feuerwehr, aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue sollte das der richtige Knoten sein.

Habe jetzt auch schon so einige Vorfächer von mir getestet und muß sagen ich bin begeistert.
Habe ein Verlust und dabei ist die Fireline gerissen.

Das einzige was mich noch nervt ist daß das Ende wo man ausglüht Aufsplist und somit sich leicht Kraut anhengt und daß der wirbel und Karabiner meist etwas versetzt hängen da das Material am Knoten sehr Strack ist, aber werd mir Transparenten Schrumpfschlauch bestellen und somit mal das mit dem Aufsplissen vermeiden.


----------



## Willi24 (29. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich  verwende das MA-SO-CA oder das Paladin von Dresdner beides kein schlechtes zeug gibt es in verschiedenen stärken mit den richtigen hülsen und ner anständigen zange kannst ne menge anstellen vorallem bist du flexibel


----------



## Karpfenchamp (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Auf dieser Seite wirst du auch findig werden. Das kannst du sogar knoten: http://shop.angel-technik.de/index.php?mp=main&file=shop&cPath=34_35_76


----------



## Veit (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Raubfisch Angler schrieb:


> .
> 
> Das einzige was mich noch nervt ist daß das Ende wo man ausglüht Aufsplist und somit sich leicht Kraut anhengt und daß der wirbel und Karabiner meist etwas versetzt hängen da das Material am Knoten sehr Strack ist, aber werd mir Transparenten Schrumpfschlauch bestellen und somit mal das mit dem Aufsplissen vermeiden.


Mit einem Tropfensekundenkleber ist das Problem Geschichte. Da kann man sich den Mumpitz mit Schrumpfschlauch oder sowas sparen.


----------



## Romek (8. November 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



Promachos schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage zu Stahlvorfach mit Quetschhülsen.
> Wie oft zieht ihr das Vorfach durch die Hülse: zweimal (einmal durch, dann Haken oder JKarabiner drauf, dann wieder zurück) oder dreimal (wie vorhin, nur am Schluß nochmal durch - angeblich wegen besserer Haltbarkeit)?
> ...


Hallo Promachos,
ich fädele den Vorfach drei mal durch die Hülse. Es hält wirklich besser.
Grüße Romek


----------



## Romek (8. November 2006)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Hallo Baddy,
1. Das Durchmaß der Hülse zum Vorfachmaterial anpassen und den Grat von der inneren Öfnung der Hülse abrunden (mit einer dicken Nadel).
2. Das Vorfachmaterial 3 mal durch die Hülse ziehen.
3. Mehrfaches Drücken (mit Gefühl, dass das Vorfachmaterial nicht zerquetcht wird) schadet nicht.

Ich hoffe, es wird Dir helfen. Grüße Romek.


----------



## tr1ck3d (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Also ich habs auch grad probiert mit dieser Wickel-Methode und es geht einfach nur super gut!

Ich hab 4cm ausgeglüht, dann eine Schlaufe gemacht und durch die vordere Öse des Wirbels gesteckt und wie beschrieben, das andere Ende und das Hauptvorfach durch diese Schlaufe gezogen. Schon jetzt hatte ich einen sehr stabilen Knoten!

Dann habe ich gaanz am Ende das Stückchen in einen Schraubstock gedreht sodass es gut fest sitzt, aber nur das ende darin hängt, damit man das Vorfach nicht kaputt macht!

Dann halt wie beschrieben.... Ich hab allerdings eine Ködernadel genommen ^^. Die habe ich dann durch die Öse gesteckt, wo ich auch den Knoten gemacht habe, das ausgeglühte ende habe ich mit einer Zange fixiert und dann die Ködernadel wie einen Propeller Gedreht. Eine Drehung nach der anderen, dafür immer konzentriert und schön stram gezogen an der zange und am Vorfach.

Ging super, also die Drehung und das Stahlvorfach geht super ineinander ein. Also man sieht kaum, dass es nur gewickelt ist. Aus 2m Entfernung sieht es wie geschweißt aus bzw. als wäre es eine Schnur!

Klasse Methode!


----------



## Willi24 (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

irgendwelcheb bilder wo man sich das twizzeln auch mal ansehen kann???


----------



## holle (21. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

kuckst du

dort


----------



## Acidbirdy (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

Moin Moin!

Hab auch schlechte erfahrungen mit den Quetschhülsen gemacht, sind entweder rausgerutscht oder das Vorfach ist an der Hülse gerissen und das obwohl noch nicht einmal die halbe Tragkraft erreicht wurde.
Hab daraufhin einen Angelkollegen gefragt wie er es gemacht hat (mittlerweile angelt er nur noch auf die dicken Karpfen).
Er hat mir das twiddeln erklärt und seit dem halten die auch die volle Tragkraft des Stahlvorfachs. Wenns gerissen ist, dann immer mittendrin. Hält wirklich bombig, auch wenns erst einmal etwas komisch wirkte so ohne "echten" Knoten!


----------



## holle (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*

ich mach sicherheitshalber immer noch nen tropfen sekundenkleber auf die wicklung. hält bombig #6


----------



## Chrizzi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Stahlvorfach selbst bauen?*



holle schrieb:


> kuckst du
> 
> dort


 

Da wird der Draht aber nicht ausgeglüht. Hält er dennoch als enge Wicklung um das Vorfach?


Ich habs bisher nur mit einem ausgeglühten Ende gemacht, dabei natürlich drauf geachtet, dass das ausgeglühte Ende nicht an der Schlaufenverbindung beteiligt war. 

Das hat auch super geklappt und ließ sich sehr leicht twizzeln.


----------

